# I was looking at the upcoming Z06



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

So I was just looking at the upcoming Z06 on Chevy's website, because I was possibly considering buying one instead of the new 06 goat.

I was hearing awesome things about it that were supposedly going to make it a lot different from previous vettes. After reading about it though, it sounds like every other corvette ever made, except has a stronger engine of course. This doesn't sway me whatsoever from getting a new goat like I planned, because if there is one thing I don't like about vettes it's that they don't ride and feel nearly as nice as the goat does imo. The goat also just has a more comfortable and refined interrior to me. Sure if I just wanted all power I'd get it, because it's going to do the 0-60 in probably around 3.8 secs, but that's not all I look for in a car.

Anyone out there that knows something about the new vettes that I don't? Otherwise I'm definately still going with the 06 GTO.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Too bad the 06 GTO didnt offer an engine option. 400HP LS2 or 500HP LS7 from the Z06. I would have to upgrade! :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

1/4 mile in the 11's...


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

I had seen a all stock c6 with just radials run a 12.3 . Im sure the new z06 with a 100hp more with radials stock would run low low 11's


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Low 11's on a stock daily drivable car. Nice. Now where is that profit sharing.........................


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

The low 11's on a daily car is nice yes, but it's still unfortunately a normal vette. I'd get one if they re-did the interrior and made it very nice. As it stands now though, I like the goats interrior and ride quality over the vette... I can live with it being up to 2 secs slower for now.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I had also read somewhere that the Z06 will be going for around $75,000. Not sure how accurate this is but, that's a lot of money for 2 seconds.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I also heard that there is such a demand for the new z06 that dealers are going to mark them up like crazy. I don't know how much but I can imagine them selling for atleast 10k over sticker?


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

New C6 Z06 = BAD ASS!

Yeah, it might not ( I say might not because I have no idea) have the refinement of the GTO, but Chevy has been running it at Nurburbring (sp?) and it has been posting some pretty impressive times. I just read something in Motor Trend ( yeah I know, why pay attention to a magazine) that stated that the Z06 posted something like the second or third fastest lap time ever recorded there. Either way Rice, you'll have a badass car on your hands.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The Z06 option on the Corvette is about performance. They take all the refinement out of the car. My Z06 was so noisy that it washard to hold a conversation at higher speeds, road stiff but not punishing, and had less creature comforts than the Vette. Basically what happens is they take all the sound deadening out of the car. switch to lighter less padded seats. use thinner carpeting. Thinner glass. Lighter wheels and exhaust. They get rid of memory seats, magnetic ride and such. Then they add performance.They give you a tire compressor and fix-a-flat instead of run flat tires. Bigger brakes, stiffer springs, more power etc.... What you end up with is a race car that is street legal. My Z06 weighed between 3050 and 3080 lbs depending on how much fuel I had in it, a regular Corvette is about 3200-3250 lbs. It also ran an 11.501 at 118mph with only drag radials and an intake. They pull over 1g on the skid-pad, which is hard enough to leave bruises on an unsuspecting passenger when they hit the door in a corner. 

In the C6 Z06 they have shed more weight. They also have tubbed out the rear end to allow massive rear tires. The LS7!!!!! They have moved the car to the point where most people will say it is too extreme to be a daily driver. If you can't get this car into the 10's you can't drive.
You could compare the GTO to a Corvette, but unless you are ready to give up a lot of comfort and practicality, the Z06 will disapoint you.

Where's DiverDan? You have a beast, what's your take on this?


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The Z06 option on the Corvette is about performance. They take all the refinement out of the car. My Z06 was so noisy that it washard to hold a conversation at higher speeds, road stiff but not punishing, and had less creature comforts than the Vette. Basically what happens is they take all the sound deadening out of the car. switch to lighter less padded seats. use thinner carpeting. Thinner glass. Lighter wheels and exhaust. They get rid of memory seats, magnetic ride and such. Then they add performance.They give you a tire compressor and fix-a-flat instead of run flat tires. Bigger brakes, stiffer springs, more power etc.... What you end up with is a race car that is street legal. My Z06 weighed between 3050 and 3080 lbs depending on how much fuel I had in it, a regular Corvette is about 3200-3250 lbs. It also ran an 11.501 at 118mph with only drag radials and an intake. They pull over 1g on the skid-pad, which is hard enough to leave bruises on an unsuspecting passenger when they hit the door in a corner.
> 
> In the C6 Z06 they have shed more weight. They also have tubbed out the rear end to allow massive rear tires. The LS7!!!!! They have moved the car to the point where most people will say it is too extreme to be a daily driver. If you can't get this car into the 10's you can't drive.
> You could compare the GTO to a Corvette, but unless you are ready to give up a lot of comfort and practicality, the Z06 will disapoint you.
> ...


Damn good post there Ferg. :cheers


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

The C-5 Z06 is reliable and can be used as a daily driver, if you don't have to deal with snow (and you put better rain tires, ex. Toyos T1S, than the supercars if you deal with rain). I put insound insulation in mine to get rid of the road noise common with these cars so mine would serve very well as a daily driver and I have a friend who does use his as a DD.

My take on the C6 Z06, admittedly lacking some information, is that it will not be as practical as a C5 Z06. By going with even wider tires the snow/rain problems will be more pronounced. I can't help but wonder if the LS7 will be as reliable as a LS6 with its dry sump and more extreme design; maybe it will, but I would be pleasantly surprised. I know the gas mileage will go down from the 27mpg I get in mine.

I am approaching this from the aspect of practicality and usability as a DD. I fully expect the new Z06 to be a totally awesome performer, competing with cars costing 4 times as much; I would own one if I could afford it. I just think you won't see as many on the road as you drive to work in the morning; the Z06 will be more like a viper (which it will toast), driven primarily on the weekends and special occasions. 

As far as Z06 vs GTO. Do what I did, get both! Seriously, I would get the GTO if I was planning to drive it everyday. A tougher decision would be between the '06 GTO and a Z51 C6. The price difference is way less, the C6 is fairly practical, more tractable to drive than the Z06, and out performs the '06 unless you start modding (anything you do to the GTO, you can do to the C6).


----------



## bud miller (Apr 13, 2005)

i also own a 01 z06-and agree with the post above-i think some are comparing apples to oranges-the z is a two seater sports car-the gto is a great riding heavier coupe-i drove an 05 gto the other day-great car-if i wanted a coupe i would buy one-if you want an awesome sports car, with the best bang for your buck buy a z, and the new one would be fantastic for the price-its all in what you want-but they are not the same or even close, not to mention stopping , cornering, or mpg..have fun and enjoy what you drive :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

It's hardly a "normal" 'Vette. Browse the Internet or pick up the latest Automobile magazine. Titanium, magnesium, CF and aluminum abound in places, other than the engine, no other 'Vette has ever had such materials. Automobile's saying it's in the 3100 lb. range with an MSRP in the high 60s. As someone else stated, 11s in the 1/4 with an interior that far surpasses lesser and older 'Vettes. Definite supercar status.

On another note, the same magazine is also saying the next gen Grand Prix and Montes are going to be V8 RWD platforms. Good stuff if it happens.


----------



## aquatist23us (Jul 26, 2005)

*You need to read a little more*

If you think the new ZO6 is a normal Vette your crazy. You ned to read a little closer.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Read a little more closely... when I said "normal vette" I meant as in it is still centered completely around performance and sacrifices luxury. Now don't take me wrong.... I don't fault the vette for being centered on performance, it's just that isn't quite my cup of tea.

I like the goat because it has very nice performance, with equally nice luxury features. I was just asking if the new Z was going to have some nicer features, or if they were stripping everything down to make it faster.

Thanks fergy and diver, your posts were very helpful. I figure I'll stick with the new goat for now, because I'd rather have the total package than just the speed at this moment.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

bud miller said:


> i also own a 01 z06-and agree with the post above-i think some are comparing apples to oranges-the z is a two seater sports car-the gto is a great riding heavier coupe-i drove an 05 gto the other day-great car-if i wanted a coupe i would buy one-if you want an awesome sports car, with the best bang for your buck buy a z, and the new one would be fantastic for the price-its all in what you want-but they are not the same or even close, not to mention stopping , cornering, or mpg..have fun and enjoy what you drive :seeya:


I have to disagree with this....BANG for your BUCK. Imagine what can be done for 45k to the GTO. Best way to get an idea of what a GTO is, is to drive a bmw645 coupe. My brother in-law just got the 645vert. last week. Very similar.

GTO is half the price of anything comparible and not just performance but luxury and performance.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Think it was Motor Trend (issue with 06 Impala SS on cover) and they mentioned in one of the sidebars that the 06' Z06 had an Official HP of 505 using some NEW measuring method of which it was the first car to use...

:cool


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, it will have 505hp and I think but not sure - 480 torque.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Went back and found that July Motor Trend sidebar :

Gm is first to use The Society of Automotive Engineer's new test procedure J2723 for ratings. ? What is listed for the 06 Z06 with the 7.0 LS7 is :

505HP @ 6300 and 470TQ @ 4800 and they mention 3.7 0-60 times...

Man the HP wars just keep coming...


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I love vettes as much as the next guy....

however... I saw a black C6 drop its rear end at the chrystler classic last weekend.  

I thought vette rear ends were bullet proof!??
Certainly stronger than that of a GTO... :willy: 
(he dumped it when warming up his tires... )

I wonder how he got home??


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> arty: arty:
> 
> Man the HP wars just keep coming...



THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!! arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I have to disagree with this....BANG for your BUCK. Imagine what can be done for 45k to the GTO. Best way to get an idea of what a GTO is, is to drive a bmw645 coupe. My brother in-law just got the 645vert. last week. Very similar.
> 
> GTO is half the price of anything comparible and not just performance but luxury and performance.


There is something to what you say about being able to make the GTO perform very well if you spent on mods the difference in the price of the car; it could beat a stock Z06 in acceleration and probably keep up with it in many handling situations. However, you would end up totally changing the car, taking away the qualities that make it great. 
The GTO is a touring car, not a sports car like the vette. It would be nearly impossible to equal a Z06's lower center of gravity, better weight distribution, and lower weight without a complete rebuild and stripping of the car. You would be trying to redesign the GTO into what the vette was made to be in the first place. The two cars ultimately are designed for different purposes so enjoy them in those missions. 
The GTO is much nicer and refined on the road while still being a fast car that handles well. The Z06 is all about performance and it shows. Driving the Z06 right after the GTO is comparible to if you were running with a 50 lb backpack and then took it off. This is not a slam on the GTO it just illustrates how the cars are different.


----------

